

The Definitive Guide To Facebook For Musicians (and anyone using Facebook Pages) - schlichtm
http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2012/07/facebook-for-musicians-a-definitive-guide.html

======
freshbreakfast
Hey guys this "guide" is sort of a work in progress for me, would appreciate
any other suggestions you guys have in this here Hacker News comments. Also,
I'm always looking for good examples of facebook pages done right, music or
other.

~~~
spectrum
I do not consider this a definitive guide on Facebook. Maybe for musicians but
certainly not for hackers. You only talk about how to engage your current fans
but there is no mention of how to get new fans, build an audience or market
your page.

Off topic suggestion: go easy on the ads on your website, I got irritated by
all the movement in the sidebar.

~~~
freshbreakfast
That's a good point, I know a few tricks to increase or capture likes.
Actually my company's FB platform, Tracksby, has a good way to capture likes.
I focused so much on engaging the current audience that I completely forgot
about some new lead tactics. It was getting a little tl/dr though. Next post!

